
The Croatian Connection Exposed - DyslexicAtheist
https://eia-international.org/report/the-croatian-connection-exposed/
======
DyslexicAtheist
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyL-8Q_sAIE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyL-8Q_sAIE)

TL;DR:

EU companies buying illegally imported timber from Myanmar via a Croatian
company named "Viator Pula" [1], registered to a single shareholder (Ivan
Popovic):

    
    
      * abc.net
      * boogaerdt timber NL (previous EUTR violations)
      * crown teak BE (previous EUTR violations)
      * wob timber DE
      * vandecasteele BE (previous EUTR violations)
      * hf italy IT
    

[1] [https://www.fininfo.hr/Poduzece/Pregled/viator-
pula/Detaljno...](https://www.fininfo.hr/Poduzece/Pregled/viator-
pula/Detaljno/117661)

